# What would be a good sand sifter?



## bloatedguppy

I'm look for something that will keep my live sand cleaner. I get alot of build up from fish waste and the diatoms grow alot during the day. I look at these other tanks and there sand is very white. It's not that is super dirty or anythings wrong, my water perimeters are about perfect. I do about 1 water changes every 4-5 days and again this is a 14 gal biocube with 1 inch thick of sand. I have 6 hermits, 2 shrimp and 12 snails that pick at the bottom. Is there anything that will help keep it cleaner?


----------



## Corwin

I would say a gravel vaccume but i really dont know what that would do with a sand bottom tank, could get messy.


----------



## Matticus

bloatedguppy said:


> I'm look for something that will keep my live sand cleaner. I get alot of build up from fish waste and the diatoms grow alot during the day. I look at these other tanks and there sand is very white. It's not that is super dirty or anythings wrong, my water perimeters are about perfect. I do about 1 water changes every 4-5 days and again this is a 14 gal biocube with 1 inch thick of sand. I have 6 hermits, 2 shrimp and 12 snails that pick at the bottom. Is there anything that will help keep it cleaner?



What exactly does "about" perfect entail? how long has your tank been set up for? anything besides the inverts in your tank, or was that a list of just your cleanup crew? Depending on if you have it or not i would suggest going with a moderate force powerhead to help keep the detritus from accumulating in dead spots in your tank. As far as fish go some blennies and gobies are probably your best place to start looking, with inverts i would say nassarius snails (maybe 15-20) would be good depending on the size of hermit crabs your keeping, anything comparable in size could be a potential ex tenant should the hermit crab see fit.


----------



## petlovingfreak

Water changes every 4-5 days?


----------



## snyderguy

There's really no good way. I've tried the gravel vac but you tend to suck up a lot of sand too unless you're really careful. Something I'm curious about but haven't tried is going through the sand with a net and picking up everything while the sand falls through the net. It's worth a try. :]


----------



## bloatedguppy

petlovingfreak said:


> Water changes every 4-5 days?


Yeah what's wrong with that? I also have 2 small clowns and a 1 6 line wrasse with my inverts and my tank is 3 months old. I do have a gravel vaccum but that tends to suck up more sand and would'nt putting a blenny/goby be too much since I already have 3 fish? I heard fan worms can help but I liked to hear what you guys think.anyway thanks for opinions.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

I would like to answer your question but when you say a water change ever 4-5 days, what do you mean? 10-25%? A 50% water change? 100% water change? 

Like matt says, blennies and gobies should be good...If you could, I would switch to small gravel but i'm guessing you have little critters in there that enjoy sand and sand is very pretty-it's like watching your own little ocean


----------



## bloatedguppy

About 10-15% water changes. I usually vaccum the sand first thing then it looks great for the first day. I'm just thinking adding a blennie or goby would be adding to much and arent blennies more of the dragonet family. are there any inverts that will do a good job in the sand besides snails?


----------



## chocolatecrunch

bloatedguppy said:


> About 10-15% water changes. I usually vaccum the sand first thing then it looks great for the first day. I'm just thinking adding a blennie or goby would be adding to much and arent blennies more of the dragonet family. are there any inverts that will do a good job in the sand besides snails?


I think that is a very smart thing.....I think i have a fish in mind but I forgot the name of it  When It's name comes back into my brain, i will tell you. Other than that, good luck!


----------



## Tallonebball

You need to describe what exactly is wrong with your sand that requires cleaning. Its it algae, is it red slime?
Nassarius snails, diamond gobies, and Lawnmower blennies will all do a little bit of sifting but they won't get rid of your problem. 
As also said, getting more flow so food doesn't collect in your sand will help immensely. Either that or make sure your aren't feeding too much.
Switching to small gravel won't help at all.


----------



## aquaticforest

A dragon sifter gobie would make fast work of this problem. But adding some more flow would really help and have a great impact on it. Reefs like lots of flow really the more the better.


----------

